# Christmas ideas



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a 50 inch by 50 inch space for a winter theme layout in either HO scale or N scale. Which scale should I do? I am also contemplating whether to run trains or trolleys?

Thank you!
Brandon


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

HO...the size will make it less finicky. N scale is cute, but not practical...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> HO...the size will make it less finicky. N scale is cute, but not practical...



 cute but not practical?

Don't you have N?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Brandon

I had a big N scale layout when I was in my 30s. It was not
easy even then to work on that tiny gear.

On the other hand it does give you much more ability to get a lot in a small
space, so here are the two main considerations: Your dexterity with
small work and your desire for more operating trackage.

Have a Merry Christmas

Don


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

HuTHeBeast said:


> I have a 50 inch by 50 inch space for a winter theme layout...I am also contemplating whether to run trains or trolleys?..


A through town trolley would IMO be a nice winter scene. Lots of modeling possibilities, main street all decked out. You might even put in a track to suggest other service.

See how creative and cheap you can do it.


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I have N scale and HO equipment laying around, so I can do one or the other. If I do N scale, I can run a full train like a Amtrak consist, but if I do HO, nothing but a trolley would look right on small loop.

Brandon


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

As I've seen in many posts here, do what YOU like. So, I reckon it's going to come down to your decision, not the opinions of anyone else.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Fire21 said:


> As I've seen in many posts here, do what YOU like. So, I reckon it's going to come down to your decision, not the opinions of anyone else.


come on dude, we're gleaning here.

I try and sound all hippy and such, and it just comes out all wrong.


----------



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

Just trying to get ideas

Thank you!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do both?

Put the N up in the mountains and the HO down on the plains.
Then you get a forced perspective, if you do it right.
N out in the distance and the HO in the foreground.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> cute but not practical?
> 
> Don't you have N?


Yes I do, but they don't like pine needles and such on the track. HO takes that stuff a lot better...

And yes...in the eyes of most of your guests, they will be cute...:thumbsup:


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

I prefer N scale. But I have a real small space (300sqft suite) to fit a layout in. I think even if I had all the space I'd still go N scale though, longer trains, scenery appears more realistic (a mountain the same size in HO is twice as tall in N scale). I just like the "feel" of it more I guess.

On the flip side I'd rather have a garden scale railway than go from N to HO. I dunno just a funny thought.

Do like Big Ed suggested and run both! That'd be a really sweet scene, having the N scale running a mountain line in the "distance" and HO in the foreground with all the details you can get in HO up close.


----------

